# Brass crankshaft



## Janderso (Jan 11, 2020)

I have seen different variations on how to do this. I’m opting for the offsets as shown in the pic.
I plan on using a live center on one one and my Jacob’s flex chuck supporti the other. I tapped both sides 1/4 x20
The Allen cap screw has been cut with one of those center drills made for the live center. Not sure what they are called.
This is a learning opportunity for me.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 12, 2020)

Why didn’t you guys tell me brass is not the best choice?
I’m learning patience and thinking through each step.
Have you done this before?
You model guys are probably pointing and giggling at the fresh fish.
I’ll keep working at it. Four rods at 90 degrees.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jan 12, 2020)

What kinda problems are you experiencing that is making you second guess your choice of material?


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 12, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Why didn’t you guys tell me brass is not the best choice?


Jeff,
‘I’m seeing this for the first time, but the first thing I thought when I read the title was ,”why would you want a brass crankshaft?”

What’s the application?

Evan


----------



## Janderso (Jan 12, 2020)

Why a brass crankshaft?
This is a learning experience that I have just recently found the confidence to begin.
Brass? Because it’s a model that will sit on my desk.
Working with brass has reminded me how it is prone to chatter and the tool has a tendency to bite more so than if I had chosen 12L14 as an alternate.
Actually the project is coming along fine.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 12, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## darkzero (Jan 12, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Why didn’t you guys tell me brass is not the best choice?



Uh.. brass may not be the best choice.  







But it sure will look purdy.


----------



## Tmate (Jul 22, 2020)

I made a crankshaft for a scale model of a Heisler live steam locomotive a few years back.  I never got any further with the project, but the crank turned out well.  I started with a short length of 1/2" x 1" cold roll steel, and turned it on two different centers to get the throw and the mains.  Photo shows the steps involved.


----------



## savarin (Jul 22, 2020)

I had a go in steel just to see if I could.








						My first steam engine
					

I'm starting to build a small steam engine of sorts of my own design. Hopefully a double acting uniflow design. I dont have any drawings because I'm working it out as I go along using what I have available .(and Stealing ideas from everywhere). Its just a learning exercise to see if I can and...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				



From message 18
As it seems to have come out OK I'm slowly adding bits to it.


----------

